# New home made E-caller



## Jim_

Homemade E Caller​I made this E caller after reading several different articles on the internet.
I ended up taking a little bit of information from all of them and combined them into this.
Right now the box is just cardboard with camo duct tape on it and will have to do until I get a chance to get a plastic utility/ammo box.
The plan is to wire up a plastic ammo box and place everything in it so it's somewhat waterproof.

The call is basically made with a MP3 player hooked up to a NADY wireless microphone transmitter.
Inside the box contains the receiver, Radio Shack mini-amplifier, and a Speco 5" SPC5P speaker.
The wireless mic is ab Nandy Systems DKW1LT/N VHF Wireless Lavaliere System that I got from Amazon for $45.
I haven't seen this particular model number in any of the articles I read so I took a chance on it.
The description on the website said it's a battery powered system but when it got here the receiver is actually an A/C powered base that's ran with a 12v plug in transformer.
Luckily I had some AA rechargeable batteries around so I didn't have to purchase any.
I got a 10 battery holder from a local electronics shop for less than $3.00 and a plug with pigtail for about the same. The 10 pack of batteries supplies 12v needed to run the system and seems to work perfect.
Since the case of the mini-amp is held together with a small screw, I put a small cutout in the plastic case so I can get at the battery to change it when needed. This way I didn't want to have to carry a small screwdriver with me just to change a battery.
Everything is on switches with power indicator lights so I don't have to open the box up until the batteries need to be charged.
I just leave the power switches on the receiver and amp on all the time and shut the power off on the outside switches. The lights let me know if the power is on or not.
The lights are LSD's that you would us in a truck. They run on 2 volt power so they shouldn't have much effect on power consumption.
All the electronics are held in place with blue painters tape now&#8230;what the heck, it works.

I haven't had a chance to check it out in the field yet but the signal seems pretty strong.
I tested it out by putting the call in the garage and walked down my hill and operated it from the street by shooting through the house.
It picks up the signal from about 50 yards without a problem.
Hopefully since it seems to work great at that distance through the wall, I will be able to get 75-100 yards no problem.

Now I just need the rain to stop so I can get out and try it.
Let me know what you think.

Jim


----------



## youngdon

Cool, It's hard to tell the size of the unit ..what are the dimensions.

Also as an alternative..if it will fit Pelican and Otter make waterproof plastic boxes that have a handle on them. you can drill jholes for your antenna and such and seal them with a rubber o-ring. If you need to change batts just open it up. I'm not sure of the price on them but they seem to be a well made product.
Here is a pic of one i made on a trial program from a company who wanted to market a build it yourself caller
Has anyone else heard of this caller or participated in the program ?


----------



## Jim_

It's about 6 x 8 x 11.

So what happened to the Co that tried marketing the make it yourself calls?
That sounds like a cool idea for someone to get everything at one shot.
Of course my main reason is because I'm sitting around the house and needed something to do


----------



## youngdon

I'm not exactly sure. they sent me all the parts I put it together and made some improvements, sent pics and then they said that i needed to have a zip file program to access the SD card and program they sent me...I told them i thought it was a bad plan selling al the stuff and then telling me I had to buy something else. I don't have a top notch puter but it's only a few years old (I know ,that's 72 in computer years) I know one other person who has the same kit and am trying to get him AHEM to load my card with sounds for me..


----------



## Jim_

Do you still have the card they gave you?
I'm sure we can get you a program to unzip the sounds.


----------



## youngdon

There are no sounds on the card. It is formatted to accept them in files and folders ( I don't know what all this crap means honestly) I just know when I try to use a Zip file my computer goes nuts. The idea was that you could load your own sounds from a variety of sources on it.


----------



## Jim_

Well that sucks!!!
So, they sent you a card to use, on a call they made, and you are supossed to find your own sounds???
What a bunch of cheap Bastages.


----------



## youngdon

LOL that would be OK IF the price of the caller was at $100 or so but they IMO had it priced way high. And they just sent alll the parts the consumer was supposed ti drill the box and attach all the electronics mount the antenna, it's shield, and the speaker. Hooking the wires to the electronic block. It actually sounded like a sweet deal until the zip thing came up and then i saw the price...perhaps they have lowered it ..If they are still around.


----------



## 220swift

Don, I'll PM you about this.


----------



## youngdon

Well ??? I'm waiting !! LOL


----------



## youngdon

Wait till you get home and settled Mike. I'm in no hurry


----------



## 220swift

I'm settled in at work and have sent the PM. I,m trying to get a post with pictures together for the end of my worst hunt ever...lol


----------



## youngdon

I saw it and replied... I was just being my usual Smartbutt self...Sorry to hear you had a poor hunt.


----------



## 220swift

youngdon said:


> Sorry to hear you had a poor hunt.


It happens.....still all in all had a great trip!!!


----------



## Jim_

220swift said:


> It happens.....still all in all had a great trip!!!


Well...that has to count for something = ))
I still haven't gotten one but I love going out.


----------



## badbowtie614

Jim do u have to be an electronic wiz to hook up the wireless mic? I think im gonna try this


----------



## Jim_

badbowtie614 said:


> Jim do u have to be an electronic wiz to hook up the wireless mic? I think im gonna try this


Nope.
It's really pretty straight forward.
I hooked the MP3 player into the transmitter and keep that with me.
The box has the receiver with the amp and the speaker plugged in it.
I just put the switches and lights on it so I don't need to open the box until I need batteries.
All the equipment in the box is left on and I use the switches on the outside to shut everything off.


----------



## badbowtie614

Thanks Jim


----------



## addisdad

Hey don why'd you paint the speaker such a bright color?


----------



## Hellbilly1373

I made mine similar to the Varmint Al el cheapo that he has on his site. I enclosed all the parts in a radio shack project box. I rigged a switch to the battery of the amp and extended the jack to the outside of the box. A little camp paint and done. No remote though but I can plug any device with an 1/8 phone jack and either run a cord or leave the device by the caller and play a sequence.


----------



## Antlerz22

addisdad said:


> Hey don why'd you paint the speaker such a bright color?


 Cause he's not too bright? LOL


----------

